

Sniper - chegra
http://chestergrant.posterous.com/snipers

======
dfc
Your conception of the role of a sniper in modern military conflicts is way
off the mark. Snipers are rarely deployed with a picture of a high value
target and told to go eat snakes. Are you aware of the multitude of roles
played by snipers on COIN missions in iraq or af-pak?

